# n. s., ns - abréviation



## totor

Salut, les amis !

Je peux pas trouver la signification du sigle n. s.

Aucun de ceux-ci n'a rien à voir avec ce que je cherche, dont je vous donne ci-après un exemple :

_L´Esprit des lois_, XXVI, 7; XV, 12 et XVI, 12, n. s.


----------



## tilt

Peut-être s'agit-il de _nouvelle série_, comme indiqué à la page 13 de ce document ou encore dans celui-ci ?


----------



## Roméo31

Je connais le sigle _n.s._ dans un référence bibliographique comme signifiant ce qu'indique les textes fournis par Tilt : "nouvelle série".


----------



## totor

Comme j'ai dit, c'est possible que ce soit comme ça, mais tout de même je le trouve pas très compréhensible.

Une nouvelle série dans _L´Esprit des lois_ ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, si vraiment c'est la 'traduction' de 'n. s.', le sigle est valide aussi en espagnol, en anglais, et en italien  .

Je vous remercie donc tous.


----------



## Roméo31

Il faut savoir que _De l'esprit des lois_ a fait l'objet de nombreuses éditions et variantes à cause de nombreux ajouts ou modifications et d'innombrables corrections (coquilles, faux sens, etc.)...


----------



## totor

Oui, c'est vrai, tu as raison, Roméo.


----------



## Kelly B

Et que pensez-vous, s'il vous plaît, dans le contexte d'une société très bien établie qui fabrique des ordinateurs depuis des décennies, dont on dit _ils ont débuté comme *ns* ? _Une coquille est possible aussi. Les phrases qui entourent celle-ci n'ajoutent pas grand-chose.


----------



## volo

Bonjour Kelly,

La phrase que vous citez étant, de toute évidence, tirée d'un contexte informatique, on pourrait développer le "ns" comme *nom du serveur *(celui qu'ils ont choisi à l'époque).


----------



## k@t

Une autre hypothèse, qui ne tient pas compte du contexte informatique et qui n'est envisageable que si la phrase est extraite d'un texte informel (autrement, ce serait franchement bizarre !). Ce _*ns *_pourrait-il être une abréviation pour _*nous *_?
>_ils ont débuté comme *nous.*_


----------



## Soffie_54

Comme k@t, je dirai que "ns" est l'abbréviation de nous (fonctionne aussi : "vs" pour "vous", mais ça prête vite à confusion avec "versus").
On peut le trouver dans un sms ou mail rapide, je l'ai déjà écrit ainsi.


----------



## Kelly B

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Nicomon

Kelly B said:


> dans le contexte d'une société très bien établie qui fabrique des ordinateurs depuis des décennies, dont on dit _ils ont débuté comme *ns*_


 _ns_ est aussi l'abréviation de _nano seconde_... bien que ce ne soit évidemment pas ça dans le contexte de Kelly.

Il me semble qu'il manque un peu de détails pour conclure que  _ns = nous _.
Qui a dit ou écrit «  _ils ont débuté comme ns_ ».  Qui sont « _ils_ » ?    En présumant que _ns = nous_ (je n'en suis pas convaincue),  qui serait  «_ nous_ » ?

Quelle est la phrase complète, Kelly ?


----------



## Kelly B

C'est plus ou moins tout, là ; ledit nous, c'est aussi une société (ou plutôt un cadre quelconque qui sert en porte-parole), un client de cette société informatique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si _ils_ fait référence à Apple et que _comme nous_ sous-entend _dans un garage_ ou _avec très peu de moyens_, alors cela me semble l'hypothèse la plus plausible.

Qui est _ils_ exactement, Kelly ?


----------



## Kelly B

J'en suis convaincue - c'est _nous_, merci et bonne journée à vous tous !


----------



## Nanon

totor said:


> Une nouvelle série dans _L´Esprit des lois_ ?
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, si vraiment c'est la 'traduction' de 'n. s.', le sigle est valide aussi en espagnol, en anglais, et en italien  .


Pour en revenir à la question du début, je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt de "*n*on *s*pécifié" (se rapportant à l'éditeur). En effet, les chiffres romains et arabes


totor said:


> _L´Esprit des lois_, XXVI, 7; XV, 12 et XVI, 12, n. s.


 se rapportent non pas à la pagination mais aux livres et aux chapitres de l'Esprit des Lois. Il doit être facile au lecteur (du point de vue du rédacteur) de localiser la citation à l'aide de ces références. Effectivement, comme les _livres _qui composent l'Esprit des Lois sont courts, ils correspondent pour le lecteur contemporain à des _chapitres _tandis que les _chapitres _sont des _parties _: peu importe alors l'édition, on s'y retrouve sans numéros de page.


----------



## totor

Mais je leur ai cédé la place, Nanon ! 

Tout de même, si c'est


Nanon said:


> "*n*on *s*pécifié"


la sigle n'est pas du tout


totor said:


> valide aussi en espagnol, en anglais, et en italien


Hélas ! 

(Erreur ! En anglais oui.)


----------



## Nanon

Non, le signe n'est pas universellement valide... à moins qu'il ait été transcrit tel quel, faute d'information. Parce que, une_ nouvelle série_ de l'Esprit des Lois... j'aime bien les séries mais là, je ne vois pas comment...


----------



## totor

Ah, oui. C'est-ce que j'ai dit dans le post #4.


----------

